
Show HN: Automated, scheduled, website screenshots to your inbox - blitapp
http://blit.xyz/
======
conductr
Cool. I think there is a missed opportunity with onboarding. Seems like it
would be worth testing out a landing page where instead of "Signup" is the
CTA, the act of creating a schedule is the CTA. Maybe something like, "What
link would you like to follow?" then prompting a "What frequency?" then
"What's your email?"

So you know where I'm coming from - I wanted to see it in action, hit signup,
saw I needed to do the whole user registration email/password dance as step #1
and bounced out. Too much friction for me, as I was a casual visitor with an
unknown use case at the moment. Maybe once I see it in action I would discover
use cases.

------
jamessb
You could do pretty much the same thing by running something like
wkhtmltopdf/wkhtmltoimage from cron.

Like blit, this will "even take screenshots behind login forms" if you login
with Firefox, export cookies, and provide the --cookie-jar argument, but
without charging $5/mo.

[1]: [http://wkhtmltopdf.org/](http://wkhtmltopdf.org/)

~~~
scrollaway
I actually can't tell if this comment is serious, or sarcastically referencing
the dropbox comment from a few years ago.

~~~
boredpudding
Either way, it's a great way to show how developers see new services. There
are a lot of things easy for developers that aren't easy for everybody else,
but everybody else would pay for an easy way to do it.

------
foxhop
I'm the founder of [https://linkpeek.com](https://linkpeek.com) and "email web
page screenshots" was on my "idea" Trello board for over 3 years.

I'm actually happy somebody else created it. : ) Good luck with your launch!

~~~
billconan
is linkpeek a profitable business? what's the use cases for screenshot
services?

~~~
foxhop
Yes LinkPeek makes me profits. The use case appears to vary a _lot_ between
customers. Either this is an indicator that I have not targeted or found my
market or I have not marketed to my target properly.

------
sarthakjain
It would be super cool to add multiple browser engines and specify a site
map/bulk list of subpages

~~~
sarthakjain
Also a post to slack option

------
wineisfine
How about only sending a screenshot on page changes?

~~~
Inversechi
That sounds very much like [https://visualping.io/](https://visualping.io/)

~~~
deedubaya
Or [https://percy.io/](https://percy.io/)

~~~
edaemon
[https://backtrac.io/](https://backtrac.io/) is another one.

------
ryanf323
Seems nice, simple, and cheap enough. I did something similar with phantomjs
(no email). I agree with other comments that change detection and a slack
integration would be nice.

------
james406
Screenshots behind login forms = non-secure transfer of usernames/passwords?

~~~
gtsteve
You'd have to part with some sort of security token to make this possible so
I'd say you need to trust the site or set up a limited access account.

------
chrismorgan
What’s the expected use case for this?

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
I've signed up. I help run a news-based site which changes on a daily basis; a
complete history of screenshots to show both evolution of the site and the
news that we covered will be most welcome. I know I could have set this up
myself, but this service makes it very easy.

~~~
soneca
Would care to share what website is it?

Also, do you think this service would be of value to you?
[https://www.bugmuncher.com/](https://www.bugmuncher.com/)

I am helping the founder with some marketing research. Thanks!

~~~
jblok
That's a pretty shameless plug, but I might have use for this service, so
thanks for sharing I guess. I especially like the 'freeloader' pricing plan xD

~~~
soneca
Since I doing it for someone else, it is easier to be shameless :)

And thanks for trying!

------
quineoa
For some reason this website is blocked on my company's network.

"The site you are trying to access may pose a security threat..."

Maybe (hopefully not) they blanket block certain TLD's. Anyone else
experiencing this?

~~~
robjan
All .xyz (and most of the new gTLDs) are blocked by Forcepoint Security on our
corporate network as "Elevated Exposure - Sites that camouflage their true
nature or identity, or that include elements suggesting latent malign intent"

------
andai
I am very happy you have a free version!

I am currently adding screen size responsiveness to my website, working from
my phone (don't have access to proper computer right now) so this is exactly
what I need!

------
ActiveEmploy
I'm getting HTTPS errors on visit. Your connection is not private

Attackers might be trying to steal your information from blit.xyz (for
example, passwords, messages, or credit cards).
NET::ERR_CERT_COMMON_NAME_INVALID

------
poldol
Your landing page is lacking metadata, probably worth adding to attract clicks
when sharing on slack/friends.

~~~
alexchamberlain
Interested 3rd party... What metadata would you say is essential?

~~~
thefalcon
Good ones to start with:

og:image

og:title

og:description

[https://blog.kissmetrics.com/open-graph-meta-
tags/](https://blog.kissmetrics.com/open-graph-meta-tags/)

------
zitterbewegung
What browser engine does it use? Couldn't find that from the site.

~~~
nkkollaw
Probably PhantomJS, so Chromium? Just a guess.

------
psiops
Interesting! Typo: Recepients => Recipients

------
barlog
can't logout.

